# portmaster and PKGNG



## ailmanki (Sep 11, 2013)

I have update*d* my system from 8.3 to 8.4; in that process I used `pk2ng` to convert my port database. Then I followed the procedure describe*d* in the man page of portmaster, 


```
Using portmaster to do a complete reinstallation of all your ports:
           1. portmaster --list-origins > ~/installed-port-list
           2. Update your ports tree
           3. portmaster -ty --clean-distfiles
           4. portmaster --check-port-dbdir
           5. portmaster -Faf
           6. pkg_delete -a
           7. rm -rf /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg
           8. Back up any files in /usr/local you wish to save,
              such as configuration files in /usr/local/etc
           9. Manually check /usr/local and /var/db/pkg
              to make sure that they are really empty
           10. Re-install portmaster
           11. portmaster `cat ~/installed-port-list`
```

Now step 6, `pkg_delete -a`. As I have used `pkg2ng` I fear I should not use `pkg_delete`. But rather `pkg delete -a`. But that warns me that I will uninstall pkg itself:


```
pkg: You are about to delete 'ports-mgmt/pkg' which is really dangerous. You can't do that without specifying -f
```

Now I am confused as to how to proceed. And is `pkg_delete` now obsolete with PKGNG?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

Just curious but why are you trying to rebuild everything? That shouldn't be needed after a minor upgrade. It's only needed after a major version upgrade.

And yes, pkg_delete(1) is obsolete the minute you start using PKGNG. It won't do any harm but it won't find any packages either.


----------



## ailmanki (Sep 11, 2013)

I have changed 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE?=core2
```
 to 
	
	



```
CPUTYPE=core2
```
 in make.conf, so that everything is affected by it. So I thought best would be to reinstall all. I also had some guide, which I can't find now - which suggested to do that. I should have just followed the FreeBSD handbook, in hindsight.


----------

